# I found this very interesting...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

For the second time in less than a year, the Gallup poll reports that a majority of Americans would vote for an atheist for president. The latest survey, from June, found that 54 percent of those asked said they would vote a "well- qualified" atheist into the Oval Office- the highest percentage since Gallup began asking the question in 1958, when only 18 percent said they would back a nonbeliever.

America is growing up.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*What the HELL did you just say ?? ???????????! *..............I found *that* only 'slightly' interesting ,.... but what the puck do i know ?


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, it's interesting the way attitudes to one thing or another will slowly change over the years.

Will America ever elect an openly Muslim president is a more interesting question though - given the
fact that a black president would be utterly unthinkable during the civil war era and right up to Kennedy's
day and beyond.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm happy to read this. Maybe one day we can have a politician that doesn't walk around with Jesus on their shoulder like a F***ing parrot.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This might take a little longer to happen but congressman Carson shows some real forward thinking.

Congressman Andre Carson, one of two Muslims serving in congress, encouraged fellow followers of Islam to strive to train up the next generation of Muslim leaders in America."[Muslims] have to groom the next city councilor, the next governor the future president, the first Muslim president," he said in May at the Icna Mosque in Hartford, CT.Thnn Congressman Carson went into detail over his "visionary" image of a Muslim President of the United States:"Now brothers, I don't mean to hurt your feelings, but that may be a sister. … Can you imagine a sister in the White House with Secret Service, with a hijab on? I don't know if you're ready for that, that's visionary right there."


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey , I thought we were discussing atheists as presidential candidates ? Try to stay on topic please .

!



!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment my dear, I am staying on topic. The topic is "I found this very interesting" and a muslim president is very interesting. Also, an openly gay president with a same sex partner would be very interesting. Just might happen what with the closet gays we already have in congress. I am all for diversity, and a woman president will happen long before anything else.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

DkV ,darling , perhaps you are on topic . Also an openly bi-sexual Animist president with multiple partners would be interesting . interesting interesting . : )


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, that deserves more than just three interestings…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I would also like to thank Stumpy for his "in defense of" post. I don't know what I'd do without the LJ site.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

interesting to note your interest in the amount of interests










For that reason ,.....I'm out .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm IN .

I'll give you the 150,000 dollars you need for your Camel Herd business .

But I want 85% of your business . All the camel's milk plus all

Residuals you receive from any future commercial blogs about

palm sanders and dust collection . But you must decide in the 









*next 30 SECONDS.*.....or…..............I'm out !


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, Moment, Moment, how could I possibly do it without you. Too bad the 30 seconds is up…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't listen to *him* please ! I am the one with the connections

You need *me * on the apparel end of this business . Years of success with *Hugh *vendors.

*Here's what I can do for you ….*










I will Give you the 150.000 for 60% of your company

to produce those *turbans* and *eastern dresses *. But the unit cost must come down ,manufactured on the mainland then shipped to indonesia then burma then paris where they will be labeled then to Juarez via Port a Prince . Stick with me and* I'll make you rich baby. But decide now ….or…....I'm out !
*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't really know anything about camels . My friend Sheila from Bel Air said they smell bad so I'm out .


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This post feels lonely. Just you and I. It must be the scarlet letter thing…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I wouldn't give you a nickle on this crazy idea you call a 'trucking company' you ************************************************************ .









I'll tell you why…..YOU don''t have what you think you have .You have clearly inflated the price of your camel 
herd high above market standards ,your company is overvalued . Your sales are a joke , you have no marketing 
strategy ,your inventory could be wiped out by desert plauges,... and trying to drive a camel herd by way of home computer is not cost effective,.. not to mention reckless ,, it's ludicrous… I'm OUT !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I will match Mark's offer , but I also want the royalties from all political action figures and non secular bobble head camels and dolls sold .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------

